# ISO Green Bean Recipe



## DoubleBubba (Dec 16, 2003)

I was at a Christmas Party last Thursday nite and we had little bundles  of cooked fresh green beans wrapped with cooked bacon, they were a little sweet also.  Any ideas? I could tell they had brown sugar as a sweetner.[/list][/code][/quote]


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2003)

*Green Bean Bundles Wrapped in Bacon*

Does this look like the recipe?

Green Bean Bundles Wrapped in Bacon


----------

